# Dalmatian/Lab?



## 1Horse1Dog1Cat (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi there,

I came across a litter of Dalmatian/Lab puppies, and I was wondering how this mix would eventually be off leash? I'm a bit familiar with Labs, but not so much with Dalmatians. We have a friend who lives on a farm and when we visit we would like to bring whatever dog we get and give them a chance to play there off leash. Of course we know training is essential from the start, but I do know that the breed of a dog does come into play. 

Also, could you see this mix getting along with children and cats?

Thanks!


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

You can research each of those breeds and expect some of the characteristics from each to be present. But which ones are impossible to predict.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Typical specimens of both breeds can be exasperating, in the extreme, as puppies. Lots of energy, into everything, destructive when bored, and easily bored. Dalmatians are a breed that needs a lot of early socialization when young. All pups do, but some more than others. I'd guess the mix would be an excellent choice for an active family that is willing to put the time in with the beast.


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm not sure why dals are in the "non sporting" breeds. I know its a catch all, but you're right- they truly are active dogs. 

I'd bet that as long as you are willing to mentally stimulate your dog with training and physically exercise your dog, you'll be fine. 

You'll have to teach the dog boundaries. I don't think any dog is just naturally going to love cats and small animals. However, if you are willing to teach it "right" from "wrong" and do what you have to do to exercise and train, then you can make any dog work in any situation.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Dalmatians were originally bred to be carriage dogs. They would run along under or along side of the carriage keeping up with the horse for mile after mile. They are active dogs. I have known several that were wonderful dogs. Each dog is of course, an individual and training is the key.


----------



## PattyU (Jan 16, 2009)

According to http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/d/dalmador.htm if you get one you can say you have a Dalmador or a Labradal Retriever. I know it a mutt, but I think all the names they have for these "hybrids" are funny. 

While growing up, some fmaily friends had Dalmatians. They were the most active dogs I've ever seen. It was probably lack of training and socialization more than breed, but I couldn't go near them. They were so tall and jumped non-stop. They semed nice, but didn't stop moving. 

I think labs seem much calmer than Dalmations.


----------



## Nairobi Brad1Dog1Cat (Nov 11, 2013)

1. I had a male black Lab/ Dalmatian mix in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 30 years ago. It had the coat of the black Lab and the body of the Dalmatian. I acquired it as a young adult.

2. It was not trainable and very destructive, and chewed everything from a car seat belt that I left hanging out of the car, my housemate's jeans off the clothesline, and his doghouse door.

3. Nonetheless, I loved it to pieces and when it died, I cried the whole night :'(


----------

